
BDD100K: A Large-Scale Diverse Driving Video Database - blopeur
http://bair.berkeley.edu/blog/2018/05/30/bdd/
======
indescions_2018
Massive. Features include:

\- 100,000 HD video sequences across many different conditions

\- 2D Bounding Boxes annotated on 100,000 images

\- 10,000 diverse images with pixel-level annotations

Comparable to Baidu's ApolloScape dataset which seeks 1M semantic images

[https://arxiv.org/abs/1803.06184](https://arxiv.org/abs/1803.06184)

------
stephencwelch
Anyone know if they will be open-sourcing their tool as well?>

